# Cheap supplements



## nikonf90x (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi

can anyone recommend the cheapest place to buy supplements online from within the uk .i currently use the supplement store .

Anyone know of any cheaper stores

thanks for your time guys

Nikon.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

bulkpowders.com or myprotein.com are good, not branded and not with all unnecessary additives so nice and cheap, plus you can make your own shakes up ie. whey protein, glutamine, bcaas and some vitargo for a pwo shake, it'll work out way cheaper than buying a readymade on with a brand name on it

good luck bro.


----------



## SteveS (Jun 14, 2009)

elite-suppliments seem reasonable. just bought two tubs of n-large2 as they were halfprice, 2.7kg tubs


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

so far I have been using https://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/ and they have sale on at the moment.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Check my shop out-you could be pleasantly surprised:thumb:


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

Got to be Myprotein.co.uk cheap, no fuss quick delivery, you get points for each purchase

Whey blend £44 for 10lb tastes great has no fillers try it you wont be disappointed


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

If your looking for whey protein or mass gainers we are very hard to be beaten on price check out our own brand products, use discount code ukm5 for 5% off each order at JBC Nutrition.

http://www.jbc-nutrition.co.uk/jbc-nutrition-33-c.asp

Hope this helps.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

bodytemple.co.uk - 2 for 1 on some protein powders and lots of free samples too! :thumb:


----------



## soggy beer mat (Apr 26, 2009)

is soya protein any good - ive just be told that its useless? and ive managed to get a few kg`s for free , ive read up on its and it tends to release estrogen more so than whey .... any info on this anyone?


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

I had some ages ago it's awful not for me its low in fat thats about it

yeeeaurgh


----------



## soggy beer mat (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah its terrible stuff but its gonna down after all its free


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

iron head case said:


> Check my shop out-you could be pleasantly surprised:thumb:





nobbylou said:


> If your looking for whey protein or mass gainers we are very hard to be beaten on price check out our own brand products, use discount code ukm5 for 5% off each order at JBC Nutrition.
> 
> http://www.jbc-nutrition.co.uk/jbc-nutrition-33-c.asp
> 
> Hope this helps.


Guys... how about a bit of professionalism? We don't see other companies promoting their own stores, so what makes you both different? This certainly isn't the first time and many other sponsors are getting annoyed with it.... We're not trying to cause an argument, but you should take a look at how this self-promotion reflects on your companies.


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

If you like main brand supplements check out

http://www.solosupplements.co.uk

They stock brands like CNP, Reflex, PHD, BSN, Boditronics, USN and you can use the voucher DB999 for an extra 5% off their already very competitive prices.

The delivery is free too


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Well here is a recommendation from an unbiased source:

I used to buy my Boditronics Express Whey from bargain-supplements but they were awful last time I used them, crap service and to say sorry I got a free sample. (come on now!! When I had slow service from USN they sent me a tub of creatine)

I have used myprotein many times and never had a problem, great products and prices. Bulk powders is also very good, same prices and products. I tend to use both stores depending on which one is out of stock or provides the desired quantity needed/price.

For Branded supplements, e.g. boditronics plus others... I would use whichever store provides the best price e.g. 2 tubs for £55, bodyshaperfitness are doing a good deal on Boditronics Express WHey.

I hope this helps.


----------



## alex.p (May 1, 2007)

I'll +1 for BodyShapersFitness

Also BodyBuildingWarhouse and CHUKS for branded stuff are my ports of call

For bulk, myprotein/bulk supps direct/bulk powders...get where's cheapest imo


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I have used Iron head case and he is really good


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

CHUKS said:


> Guys... how about a bit of professionalism? We don't see other companies promoting their own stores, so what makes you both different? This certainly isn't the first time and many other sponsors are getting annoyed with it.... We're not trying to cause an argument, but you should take a look at how this self-promotion reflects on your companies.


Taken on board, sorry about that.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

alex.p said:


> I'll +1 for BodyShapersFitness
> 
> Also *BodyBuildingWarhouse* and CHUKS for branded stuff are my ports of call
> 
> For bulk, myprotein/bulk supps direct/bulk powders...get where's cheapest imo


Thanks Alex! :thumb:

We have our own section of the board where offers tend to get posted up:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse/

E.g. 5kg of Nutrisport 90+ Protein Powder is £39.77 with free delivery today.


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

I'd say all the sites are pretty decent in their own way, just need to see what u like


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

CHUKS said:


> Guys... how about a bit of professionalism? We don't see other companies promoting their own stores, so what makes you both different? This certainly isn't the first time and many other sponsors are getting annoyed with it.... We're not trying to cause an argument, but you should take a look at how this self-promotion reflects on your companies.


what's wrong with promoting my shop?

I pay to advertise on here, so what's wrong with self-promotion?

I would concentrate on your own business and not worry about the rest of the site sponsors.

What annoys me, is people linking shops and promoting shops that are not site sponsors


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

CHUKS said:


> Guys... how about a bit of professionalism? We don't see other companies promoting their own stores, so what makes you both different? This certainly isn't the first time and many other sponsors are getting annoyed with it.... We're not trying to cause an argument, but you should take a look at how this self-promotion reflects on your companies.


bit of promotion yourself really,dont you think,,after all you have links in your sig that no doubt people in a thread discussing cheap protein would be tempted to click


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

I use new image too, always seem to be the cheapest on the best brands.


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

strongasanox said:


> bit of promotion yourself really,dont you think,,after all you have links in your sig that no doubt people in a thread discussing cheap protein would be tempted to click


Was prob miffed he didn't think of it first....LOL!   

Seriously tho, I can't see a problem with it myself....esp when we all have links in our siggys every time we post. Is self promotion not one of the reasons we sponsor the board anyway??? :confused1:

Tis only my humble opinion tho!


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

iron head case said:


> what's wrong with promoting my shop?


Ermmm... because self-promotion is against the rules?


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

strongasanox said:


> bit of promotion yourself really,dont you think,,after all you have links in your sig that no doubt people in a thread discussing cheap protein would be tempted to click


Hi Strongasanox,

You will find that we pay to have those links in our signature, like the other sponsors.

Thanks.


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

dawse said:


> Was prob miffed he didn't think of it first....LOL!
> 
> Seriously tho, I can't see a problem with it myself....esp when we all have links in our siggys every time we post. Is self promotion not one of the reasons we sponsor the board anyway??? :confused1:
> 
> Tis only my humble opinion tho!


It is a problem to be honest... its against the rules. The rules are there for a reason, to protect the best interests of the sponsors and the forum itself.

If companies are allowed to self-promote at every opportunity this forum will go downhill rapidly and the sponsors who don't need to self-promote will be driven away.


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

nobbylou said:


> Taken on board, sorry about that.


Hi Nobbylou,

No need to be sorry, but thanks for your understanding.


----------



## bigdeadweight (Jul 4, 2008)

surely if self promotion is against the rules then it is up to the moderator/owner to decide what to do. by kicking off about it like this it seriously detracts from the thread and doesn't really put you in the best light either.

and during times like this shouldn't we all be trying to support one another, not snipe and name call?

right, rant over, i will get back in my box now. :bounce:


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

CHUKS said:


> Ermmm... because self-promotion is against the rules?


So in a thread where someone is asking where to buy supplements, your opinion is that we cannot post???

Perhaps I will get my gran to post instead LOL! :tongue:


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

bigdeadweight said:


> surely if self promotion is against the rules then it is up to the moderator/owner to decide what to do. by kicking off about it like this it seriously detracts from the thread and doesn't really put you in the best light either.
> 
> and during times like this shouldn't we all be trying to support one another, not snipe and name call?
> 
> right, rant over, i will get back in my box now. :bounce:


You are right, it is up to the owner, and he has explicitly stated that self-promotion is agains the rules and will not be tolerated. I wouldn' exactly say that we have 'kicked off', we are merely making are views known that it is against the rules. If the rules change then fine.


----------



## cheapuksupplements.com (Sep 15, 2004)

dawse said:


> So in a thread where someone is asking where to buy supplements, your opinion is that we cannot post???
> 
> Perhaps I will get my gran to post instead LOL! :tongue:


Not that you should not post, but that you should not recommend that they buy from you, as this is against the rules.


----------



## The Main Man (Jul 2, 2008)

I've used New Image Supplements before, very good company and do really good deals, especially the 3 bags of Peptide for £115.

I've not found anywhere that can beat them for CNP products (which luckily for myself are the only company I use), sometimes even CNP themselves :laugh:

Fast delivery, and above all free delivery.


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Lets all play nice, group hug everyone:cool:


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

I am off to phone Danny Dyer as "it all seems to be kickin off like"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

careful mate, ive heard he is pwopah naaaawty.


----------

